# Scarlett Johansson ist "Babe des Jahres"



## Mandalorianer (18 Nov. 2010)

*
Scarlett Johansson ist "Babe des Jahres"

Die GQ kührt die sexy Schauspielerin​*

Scarlett Johansson (derzeit noch 25) ziert das Cover der Dezember-Ausgabe der GQ. Dort räkelt sich die sexy Schauspielerin lasziv auf einer Decke und blickt verführerisch in die Kamera. Das Cover dürfte wohl für einen guten Abverkauf des Magazins sorgen.

Unter dem Motto „Die 15 Männer des Jahres“ wird das Männer-Magazin Ende November in den Regalen liegen. Und auch eine Frau des Jahres wurde gekürt. Cover-Girl Scarlett wurde nämlich zum „Babe of the year“ (Babe des Jahres) ernannt.

„Mit 26 sieht sie immer noch unverbraucht aus, ist neugierig und ändert ihre Stimmungen und Ausdrücke, so einfach wie ihre Haarfarbe. Das ist es, was wir an Scarlett lieben: dass sie ein Spiel ist, dass sie gut ist, dass sie all diese Erscheinungen ausprobieren kann ohne zu gewollt auszusehen“ begründet das Magazin die Wahl.

Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden, doch die Bilder, die die Leser im Magazin erwarten, dürften wohl den meisten gefallen. 

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2010)

Ob sie den Titel wirklich verdient?


----------



## Chamser81 (19 Nov. 2010)

Da gefallen mir aber viele andere Frauen eindeutig besser. Aber gut dafür gibt es ja unterschiedliche Geschmäcker!


----------

